# sup guys



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hey guys looks like with all this rain the river (my fav place)is going 2 be unfishable this week so am off 4/14 thru 4/17 an looking 2 hook up with a 
fellow ogf member or 2 an doing a little catching at one of the local lakes
tappen/ clen/pied/atwood/leesville///????????????
will help with gas/bait / food whatever an my very limited fishing knowledge lol lol  of lakes I can catch fish in moving water but that lake water just moves 2 slow lol so anybody got a opening let me know please
just looking 2 catch a few fish an hook a new friend or 2.

mrtwister_jbo

take a kid fishing


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

o'well looks like i'll be going by myself won't be 1st time an not the last  
i'll be fishing around some of the few spots i know  
maybe i'll run in 2 that big guy husky  he said he be there ???
so if u see a big guy who looks  driving/or sitting around in blue pt cruiser stop an say hey


mrtwister_jbo


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't forget to check out the OGF Grand Outing at Tappan lake in June(19) be glad to met you. CATKING !!!


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

ok went out 2day meet a couple young fellows 4got there names but said husky knows them as the wallmart guys  
they had a enough perch an crappie 4 a diner or 2 when they left  
1 ended up catching a few crappie one real nice have 2 check mark on pole 
might be 1st fish ohio of the yr an a lot of little yellow perch an couple of blue gills an a small saugeye fish a couple of differant spots some on jigs an minnows some on minnows bobbers /an minnow splitshots did catch fish at all stops  sure was a nice day 2 b out
mrtwister_jbo 
king am going 2 try 2 made that 19 me an wife r trying 2 get the day off 2gather


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Be nice if you both can attend. CATKING.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

glad ya got a few fish,wish i would have known a little sooner i would have been there,next time for sure. got a boat at tappen grab it and go when ya need to.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

well me a mrstwister_rj 
hit tappen this afternoon what a nice day a little windy but u can't do nuttin about it  
fished a couple of spots didn't kill them but did catch fish
perch little one's 6'' /a few small crappies/a couple of nice gill's an one real nice rockbass///wife got big fish of the day a 18''channel cat on minnow an bobber most fish were got on twistertails 2'' white an chart 1/8 seemed 2 work best. fish was steady all day just no size  
all in all a very good day with the wife an the outdoors  
back 2 work sunday an 2morrow is a work around mom house day  
might sneek out an hit the creek in the evening


mrtwister_jbo


----------

